# Black belt at last!



## CoreyMinchin (Apr 14, 2012)

Okay so after 4 and a half years of Ju-Jitsu training, I finally earned my black belt!


----------



## lklawson (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats!

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulations indeed, Corey.  Well done :bows:


----------



## MJS (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Apr 14, 2012)

Great Job!!!!!!!!  and welcome to the club!!


----------



## K-man (Apr 14, 2012)

Well done!   :asian:


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulations!  What form of jujitsu?


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your promotion!!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats!!  Isn't 4 and a half years really quick?  If so, double congrats!


----------



## CoreyMinchin (Apr 15, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> Congratulations!  What form of jujitsu?



Combat Ju-Jitsu, as opposed to BJJ. Thank you.


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 15, 2012)

Firstly, congratulations! Second, you know you didn't have to wait until you had gotten a black belt before you started posting here, yeah? Thirdly, which system? I'm assuming by the name "Combat Ju-Jitsu" it's a modern Western one, yeah?


----------



## CoreyMinchin (Apr 16, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> Firstly, congratulations! Second, you know you didn't have to wait until you had gotten a black belt before you started posting here, yeah? Thirdly, which system? I'm assuming by the name "Combat Ju-Jitsu" it's a modern Western one, yeah?



To be perfectly honest I'm not 100% sure, it's my sensei's own style. It's sort of a cross between Japanese Ju-Jitsu and and some other type he taught in the military. I really should know more, I admit, but I really don't know.


----------



## CoreyMinchin (Apr 16, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> Congrats!!  Isn't 4 and a half years really quick?  If so, double congrats!



It's reasonably quick. It varies between clubs as to how quick you can earn your black belt. There's a purple belt where I train who's been going for longer than I have but he has missed the odd grading and then had to wait the same amount of time over again until his next grading for the same belt as the grading he previously missed. Also he had a while out due to a broken ankle so I guess it just depends. Thank you!


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 16, 2012)

CoreyMinchin said:


> To be perfectly honest I'm not 100% sure, it's my sensei's own style. It's sort of a cross between Japanese Ju-Jitsu and and some other type he taught in the military. I really should know more, I admit, but I really don't know.



Cool. Yeah, it's a modern system then. Congrats again!


----------



## Carol (Apr 16, 2012)

Congratulations and well done!!


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 15, 2012)

congrats!


----------

